# Long time no see!



## ChrisAxia (Jan 7, 2006)

Chrislight said:


> Chris - great to see you back and to hear that your health is improving. :D Congrats on the new baby and BBC score too! Sounds like life is definitely taking a turn for the better for you.



Thank you very much Chris. Yes, maybe 2006 will be a good year for all of us!? So, what's your news?

Chris


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi again guys,

Frederick has kindly offered to host some clips from the BBC drama. For those who remember my old 'Out of the Blue' PMI demo, listen to Camilledies. I managed to sneak a bit of it in there! It becomes a very sad cue after a somewhat 'positive' start. Monet's wife is clearly ill, and you hear a voice over of Monet as an old man, telling an interviewer how he finally decided to paint his wife as she was dying. This cuts to a scene where the minister for arts is being fired.

Railway 1 & 2 are cues where first Monet goes to a certain Railway station with a view to painting it, then returns and paints it!!

The whole score was done under a lot of time pressure, and I'm grateful for QLSO, as I did no processing whatsoever apart from a little extra reverb from my Roland SRV-330. No EQ, compression etc. It's just nice the way all the instruments just 'sit' in the right place with no effort. 

I've also beome a big fan of the Synthogy Ivory. I found that the sound of the Steinway D worked very well for this film. THe PMI Old Lady felt just a little too bright in comparison.

Thanks for listening!

Chris

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/CAMILLEDIES.mp3

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_RAILWAY1_10325609_DEC2_M3.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M3.mp3)

http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_IMP_EP2_RAILWAY2_10381218_DEC2_M3.mp3 (http://www.vi-control.net/ChrisAxia/PX_ ... EC2_M3.mp3)


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Chris, how are you mate? Im glad to hear your health has improved. Ill listen to your mp3s later (just woke up here). I just wanted to say hi and that I miss our long distance chats.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2006)

Great going Chris - well done on the pieces.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome back Chris! Congrats for the Baby, your succesful work and above all your health getting better, that's great to hear


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey Scott!

Happy New Year man! How's the game scoring going? I hope that big job you were doing last year has led to great things. Your work sounded pretty damn good to me, so the game guys should have been extremely happy!

Take it easy and give my best to Lina. We'll have to catch up on a long distance chat very soon!!

Chris


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks again Fred, and thanks Theo! I look forward to having a bit of time to 'chat' over here now that I'm back in the land of the living!!

All the best guys,

Chris


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Chris - a belated welcome from me too - didn't realise you were a forum junkie, small world! Thanks for cracking the whip on the Erhu player from hell the other month at your place, plus the cheese + tomato sarnie which I never thanked you for 

Great news on the new rugrat - my missus is about to drop one in 6 weeks time aswell. Heard some of your beeb stuff via Kev - very nice indeed 

Ian


----------



## ChrisAxia (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Ian,

Thanks. Good to hear from you man! So, how did the dub go in Thailland? I'm sure they were very happy with the music. You did an excellent job! You should post some of your stuff here, if it's allowed.

Congrats on the forthcoming family addition. Welcome to the world of sleepless nights, hehehe!

Feel free to pop in if you're ever in the area. I finally sorted out ventilation/air conditioning in the studio!! Yes, I know...about time! 

Take care and see you soon.

Chris


----------

